# Is "Doamna Febrelor" accurate for "The Lady of Fevers"?



## febris

I'm fairly new to Romanian, I have been studying for only 5 months and I want to use more Romanian in my artwork. A while ago I used "Doamna Febrelor" as "the lady of fevers", is it accurate?


----------



## Trisia

Hi, and welcome!

Thank you for taking an interest in Romanian!

It's always a great idea to give us a bit more context to work with. Is this the title of your artwork? Can you be more specific as to what you're trying to convey?

Your translation seems pretty literal, and I can't say it's "wrong", but to me it doesn't really mean anything.  Are you making a reference to something related to St Mary?


----------



## febris

Trisia said:


> Is this the title of your artwork? Can you be more specific as to what you're trying to convey?
> 
> Your translation seems pretty literal, and I can't say it's "wrong", but to me it doesn't really mean anything.


It's about a character I made. She's the personification of fevers so I thought "the lady of fevers" would be a good title and I love Romanian.


----------



## farscape

Yes, could be a translation - curious minds might come up with a better metaphor for this character but based on the context you've provided it should work.


----------



## danielstan

Some observations here:

Romanian _febră_ does not have plural:
febră - declensions
It is in the same category with other Romanian nouns like:
_- foame _("hunger") - see: foame - declensions
_- frică _("fear"), which has a plural _frici_, but rarely used
see: frică - definitions   where they say "_... (rar) frici ..._")
_- sete _("thrist") - see: sete - declensions
etc.

This is why the other Romanians here found very peculiar the notion of _Doamna febrelor_.

Also using the singular like in _Doamna febrei_ sounds a little strange, but is a better option.

On the other hand, the English term "fever" has 2 meanings: Definition of FEVER

If you meant "fever" as a state of emotion it would make better sense.
A possible translation would be:
_Doamna neliniștilor_
(meaning more exactly: Lady of Unrests)


----------

